# Super FX on SD2SNES now!!!!



## Hanafuda (Apr 7, 2018)

UPDATE: Let's just put this up front and center: 
Redguy's implementation of SuperFX has now been incorporated into an official firmware release, v. 1.80.

sd2snes.de

And SA-1 is in the works! Keep reading the thread to get the full skinny as it happened.


---------------------

I'd really like to put this somewhere on the forum where it'd get more attention, because it really is newsworthy. I'm surprised it hasn't already been posted here. A member at the krikzz everdrive support forums named "redguy" dropped in with a post a couple weeks ago to let us know he'd all but completed a project to sort out GSU/Super FX support for the SD2SNES. A beta followed shortly afterward, which only requires overwriting a few files in the SD2SNES firmware folder on the SD card (nothing to fear - easily reversible). There's been one more beta, version 2, since, so things are still technically in development, but redguy's results are already incredible. Not 100% perfect just yet - for me at least a soft-reset of the flashcart (run any game, then return to menu) is required after each reboot of the console before any SFX games wlll run correctly, and some side-by-side comparisons show that ploygon rending games like Star Fox and Stunt Race FX, etc., are running a little slower than a real cart, though it's not by a great percentage and may be remediable with overclock. (see video, below) Some others are reporting graphical glitches but I haven't really seen that. My testing has been on an Super Famicom Jr., and a Super NT. All in all, a remarkable accomplishment and a huge boost in value for the SD2SNES.

UPDATE: redguy has now updated to beta version 03.

Discussion:
http://krikzz.com/forum/index.php?topic=7451.0

This was posted in the thread on the krikzz boards. Jump to 4:20 to see side-by-side comparisons of StarFox running on an original cart, on SD2SNES using redguy's beta, on the Wii running SNES9x GX, and on PC running ZSNES. (Note than the emulators aren't in synch with the original cart either.)



And here's someone running Yoshi's Island using the SD2SNES MSU-1 audio feature. I actually prefer my SNES gaming with original audio, but it's great to see this Super FX beta functions along with the SD2SNES's other tricks.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 7, 2018)

I dunno why people keep using star fox as a example, unless you can make the game run faster, I just find it a very poor reason to keep mentioning it. Sure it was a impressive revolutionary game that only managed to be that way due to a co processing chip, but Donkey Kong country is just as impressive and required nothing on the cart to make it that way. Even doom which need 2 Super FX chip would be better example to use. Any game that doesn't run as bad as star fox does. Just reminds me of virtual racing on the genesis or Hard drivin'.

I'm glad the cart now can use super fx, it's great. I am almost tempted to get that along with the analogue super NT. But even then, I have a wii u and plenty capable snes emulators. Of course that combo would be super expensive but probably super satisfying too.


----------



## Hanafuda (Apr 7, 2018)

Star Fox is being used as the example _because_ it is a Super FX game. The point of the comparison above is to demonstrate Super FX function on the SD2SNES, so it wouldn't make any sense to run DKC since that series has always worked on the SD2SNES. Doom runs well on redguy's beta too, also with some small degree of slowdown and without the speckled graphics seen on many emu's. But the SNES version of Doom shouldn't be anyone's choice of how to play that game. Star Fox, on the other hand, is an SNES exclusive, and the most popular (by far) of the polygon-rendering Super FX games.


----------



## Rune (Apr 7, 2018)

For me personally, getting SA-1 games working would seal the deal on getting a SD2SNES. But seeing SuperFX finally working after so long gives me hope. The firmware updates haven't really brought any real improvements to the device for ages, so seeing this suddenly pop up is a nice surprise.


----------



## osaka35 (Apr 7, 2018)

Hooray! one of the reasons I've always put off getting these. I may start saving up for one now.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 7, 2018)

I wasn't saying they should show donkey kong, I'm saying they should do anything else BUT star fox. There is other snes exclusive games that use super fx and it's always star fox that is the go to game anytime someone mentions it with. I know doom on snes isn't the preferred way to play the game, but I almost am sure people wouldn't go to snes to play star fox as often as say Nintendo 64, or any other game in the series.


----------



## Hanafuda (Apr 7, 2018)

Rune said:


> For me personally, *getting SA-1 games working would seal the deal* on getting a SD2SNES. But seeing SuperFX finally working after so long gives me hope. The firmware updates haven't really brought any real improvements to the device for ages, so seeing this suddenly pop up is a nice surprise.



My guess is you'll be waiting a while then. I'm thinking about buying a second SD2SNES.


----------



## codezer0 (Apr 7, 2018)

That closes up one set of games... because I'd love to play the _finished_ Star Fox 2 on real hardware. Now if we got SA-1 working on a flash cart, I'd actually bother saving and investing in one.


----------



## Rune (Apr 7, 2018)

Hanafuda said:


> My guess is you'll be waiting a while then. I'm thinking about buying a second SD2SNES.


Been holding off on buying one for quite some time as it is. I cant justify paying so much for a flash cart that doesnt play everything, when you can get a cheaper alternative that will play a reasonable amount of games itself.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 7, 2018)

Damn that's really impressive.
I'd totally get one for MSU-1 support alone.


----------



## Hanafuda (Apr 7, 2018)

Rune said:


> Been holding off on buying one for quite some time as it is. I cant justify paying so much for a flash cart that doesnt play everything, when you can get a cheaper alternative that will play a reasonable amount of games itself.



The other alternatives give you loading times, no MSU-1, and no CX4 or SuperFX. Go price the Megaman X series and the SD2SNES becomes a great deal.


----------



## codezer0 (Apr 7, 2018)

Hanafuda said:


> The other alternatives give you loading times, no MSU-1, and no CX4 or SuperFX. Go price the Megaman X series and the SD2SNES becomes a great deal.


For me, the checklist are

Mega Man X 1-3 (CX4)

StarFox & the other SuperFX games
Super Mario RPG (SA-1)
With this news, two of three are checked off. And while I do have a legit cart, I still want to be able to run Mario RPG off something like this, to insure myself if its internal battery runs flat.


----------



## Mark McDonut (Apr 7, 2018)

Using ZSNes as a comparison for anything. ROFL.  That's like comparing a NES flash cart to nesticle.


----------



## Rune (Apr 7, 2018)

Hanafuda said:


> The other alternatives give you loading times, no MSU-1, and no CX4 or SuperFX. Go price the Megaman X series and the SD2SNES becomes a great deal.


Yeah, if you really want to play those specific games. I personally don't _need_ them. I'm more of a collector or sort of a "completionist". I like to buy all consoles and handhelds, with flash carts/backup devices that has close to 100% compatibility, along with a dozen or so of my favourite games close to mint condition just for the sake of owning them. However, I'll actually play all my games on emulators (then transfer the saves to the actual cart).
So as weird as it sounds, I kinda don't want a SD2SNES to actually play the games, but more for the sake of knowing that I _can_ play all the games on there if I wanted to.
The issue for me is that if the SD2SNES isn't going to allow me to play *every* game, then the alternative is better value for money. I'd rather buy something cheap right now and wait for the day when the ultimate SNES flash cart arrives with full support. In the mean time I'll gladly use emulators and my cheap SuperUFO Pro 8.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 7, 2018)

codezer0 said:


> Mega Man X 1-3 (CX4


Actually, is just X2 and X3 that use the CX4 chip, not the first one. So it's totally playable. 

The other sad part is even though the MSU-1 exist, development for it has been pretty poor, able to use full motion video and custom music in games is impressive, IF MORE GAMES ACTUALLY WAS MODDED TO DO SO. 

Also I dunno if there is a easier way to provide the custom music for the games, the ones i have tried on snes9x i always just downloaded a already made playlist cause I couldn't find a easy and simple way to do so myself making it more irksome.


----------



## Hanafuda (Apr 24, 2018)

Bumping this to show that redguy's work on his GSU/SuperFX fix for the sd2snes has been aggressive and effective since I first started this thread. It's now on beta v.08, and timing issues are pretty much only an issue for perfectionists now. (But I'm sure redguy's still working on it) Compare this, showing the new beta v.08, against the video I posted above. Any timing discrepancies that persist in this version are still better than the emulators running on PC and Wii. This has now reached 'fucking awesome' status.


----------



## SlCKB0Y (Jun 27, 2018)

Redguy has a PoC of Super Mario RPG (SA-1) running on sd2snes
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qHMnT5aOcg
http://krikzz.com/forum/index.php?topic=7852.30


----------



## Rune (Jun 27, 2018)

Might be time to get a SD2SNES then.


----------



## PvD79 (Jun 27, 2018)

I’ve decided to buy one on Black Friday.


----------



## Hanafuda (Jun 27, 2018)

codezer0 said:


> For me, the checklist are
> 
> Mega Man X 1-3 (CX4)
> 
> ...




itshappening.gif


----------



## Coto (Jun 28, 2018)

RedGuyyyy reminds me of old school coders.


----------



## Hanafuda (Jun 29, 2018)

Redguy's implementation of SuperFX has now been incorporated into an official firmware release, v. 1.80.

sd2snes.de

And SA-1 is in the works.


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jun 30, 2018)

Hanafuda said:


> Redguy's implementation of SuperFX has now been incorporated into an official firmware release, v. 1.80.
> 
> sd2snes.de
> 
> And SA-1 is in the works.


Add into OP


----------



## Hanafuda (Jun 30, 2018)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> Add into OP




Good idea. Thx.


----------

